# finally a free nights heat



## ericjeeper (Feb 25, 2006)

Last night I managed to get my solar storage tank tied into the in floor heating system.. It was free heat.. No I did not have to own a chainsaw or a truck to cut firewood. I just aimed it at the sun.... smiles all around


----------



## Triffin (Apr 20, 2005)

Eric ..

What's the design of your solar heater ?? and
what type of storage tank do you have for
your solar hot water ?? 

I've been toying with using a solar concentrator 
using a polycarbonate fresnel lens or a parabolic
mirror using an old c-band satellite dish for the 'heat'
and an ionic fluid ( other than water ) as the storage
medium .. 

TIA

Triff ..


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

That's great Eric!! Got any pictures? I can help get them online if you can email them to me. Just be sure to put something in the subject line or my antispam filter chucks it. [email protected]. Actually I'll help anyone get some pictures posted as time permits!


----------



## ericjeeper (Feb 25, 2006)

www.pbase.com/ericjeeper/solar


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

WTG Eric,very inspirational.
A Big Congrats to you.

BooBoo


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

You mentioned on another post that the setup costs about 3k? Just wondering what was it that cost so much?


----------



## ericjeeper (Feb 25, 2006)

700 dollars for 1 inch copper pipe and fittings. 225$for 300 feet of pex. 300 $ for 1,000 feet of 1/2 inch pex.100$ for copper manifolds.I bought the six panels used. for 900$ had to drive eight hours to get em one way. 350 dollars for the pink board for the tank.. 125 for the liner..pumps, valves, controls..My 3k might be low.. I am not going to go any further.. might scare myself


----------



## rzrubek (May 13, 2004)

Have you figured out your estimated payback time? Nice work, Randy


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

rzrubek said:


> Have you figured out your estimated payback time? Nice work, Randy


I wondered too,figure 2-4 years guess at my place.It would pay for sure,my heating costs are very high.

BooBoo


----------

